# Hmm.....interesting



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

AND THEY CALL IT....PUPPY LOOOOOVVVVEEEE

hehe, look at all the pm's....whos a lucky guy or what?

Now lets see how quickly this thread can be INNUENDO'd, the time is 14:41, lets start!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jun 7, 2005)

So....who's "getting spoilt?"

Who's gone "too far?"

and who made her go "ARGHGHGHG!!!!?"


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

OH MY GOOOOOODDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> So....who's "getting spoilt?"
> 
> Who's gone "too far?"
> 
> and who made her go "ARGHGHGHG!!!!?"



Now thats just gold!!!

Sorry Meysha...my bad....I couldnt resist!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

I wanna know what that questionable content button is for on your bookmarks toolbar!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm not exactly the most imaginitive with subject lines sorry peoples.

*EDIT:* And I would post a screen shot of my inbox too but unlike you my small friend danny-boy, i get PM's from other people. So ha! 

Wow - by looking at the times for those PMs... I really have no life. (nah I'm just packing and have been stuck in my room all day.. Going slightly crazy!! Need to see the sky!! ARHGHGGH! Hmm that might explain one subject line.)


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> I wanna know what that questionable content button is for on your bookmarks toolbar!



Hate to make you feel bad, but its an online web comic, along with Ctrl - alt - delete and Squidi, I ALWAYS visit them everyday!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

> I ALWAYS visit them everyday!


Who has no life now? hehehe


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Who has no life now? hehehe



Your so cruel


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Awww I'm sorry Dan,,, I'll go give you some lovin now.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Awww I'm sorry Dan,,, I'll go give you some lovin now.


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 7, 2005)

Damn all them private messages ..... mines EMPTY ......


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Welcome to my inbox:
Meh it's not that impressive - it's just all the messages from Dan. I had to delete a bunch of them the other day sorry. And thanks a lot dan (not) for making me go and clean my inbox and create :shock: folders! ARGH! Had to move some other PMs (see I have _other_ PMs from _other_ people. hehehehe.) 





What is in the water today? Tpf has gone psycho.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmm...how do I get myself out of this one?


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Bahahahahaha...you should be more careful of who ya pick on, Arty...most likely, it'll come back to bite you in the butt.  (of course, if you're into that kinda thing...)


----------



## ferny (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Welcome to my inbox:
> Meh it's not that impressive - it's just all the messages from Dan. I had to delete a bunch of them the other day sorry. And thanks a lot dan (not) for making me go and clean my inbox and create :shock: folders! ARGH! Had to move some other PMs (see I have _other_ PMs from _other_ people. hehehehe.) What is in the water today? Tpf has gone psycho.


I dunno. Now you've tidied it up your box looks pretty good to me.  :blushing:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Arty...most likely, it'll come back to bite you in the butt.



Yes arty, watch out or I might come and bite you on the butt!


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey...know what? I just realized that we at TPF need to step our "corruption of Little Mr. Artemis" up a notch.  In 10 days he will no longer be our Little Mr. 16 yr. old Arty!


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I dunno. Now you've tidied it up your box looks pretty good to me.  :blushing:  :mrgreen:



Ferny, you're so naughty!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Well I've been trying!! Just look at those titles!!

Unfortunately he's still a little bit too ripe for the time being. (See message entitled: "Oh That was quick!")


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmmmm *taps fingers on table* I wonder who made me tidy it up.


----------



## ferny (Jun 7, 2005)

Vicky told me to "do it!!! do it!!!", so I did it.

Been a slow message week. :meh:


----------



## ferny (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Hmmmm *taps fingers on table* I wonder who made me tidy it up.


Some dirty old man I guess....

And put those fingers away, you know it always ends it a sticky situation when they come out.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> And put those fingers away, you know it always ends it a sticky situation when they come out.


Ha ha ha!  I should certainly hope so!!!

Hmm I certainly have been getting around a fair bit. I'm all sore! (my fingers that is... from typing.) And look... I just got another Private Message pop up.

*limps off to type her fingers bloody*  Where are those damn finger weights when you need them! Seriously need a work out.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Well I've been trying!! Just look at those titles!!
> 
> Unfortunately he's still a little bit too ripe for the time being. (See message entitled: "Oh That was quick!")



You said your wouldnt say anything!  Ill get better im sure...




> Hey...know what? I just realized that we at TPF need to step our "corruption of Little Mr. Artemis" up a notch. In 10 days he will no longer be our Little Mr. 16 yr. old Arty!



After the PM's Meysha has sent me, you wouldnt call me Little anymore, or worry about me being corrupted anymore than I am...


Just hope 35mm_Bob doesnt see this thread...


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

artemis said:
			
		

> After the PM's Meysha has sent me, you wouldnt call me Little anymore, or worry about me being corrupted anymore than I am...


My purpose has now been fulfilled. 


(oh my god.... that sounds soooo wrong) :shock:


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Uh oh...Arty's record is broken...is broken...is broken...is broken..is broken...


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Well dangit, now my post doen't make sense since you deleted the double post!


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow...I just realized, we have a naughty thread here, and neither MD nor Hertz have any part of it.  What the hell is that all about?


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> My purpose has now been fulfilled.
> 
> 
> (oh my god.... that sounds soooo wrong) :shock:



If thats your purpose in life baby then exist, exist all you can!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Huh?  what happened?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

> Wow...I just realized, we have a naughty thread here, and neither MD nor Hertz have any part of it. What the hell is that all about?


 OMG It must be the end of the world!!! 
Run Awaaayyyy!! Run Awaaayyy!!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Huh?  what happened?



I dunno....


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> OMG It must be the end of the world!!!
> Run Awaaayyyy!! Run Awaaayyy!!



Dont run! theres plenty of Dan to go around ladies!


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I dunno....





Me neither...lets all run naked through the forum...


WEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Me neither...lets all run naked through the forum...
> 
> 
> WEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!



Ive got no argument with that...


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

That'll get MD and Hertz in here for sure!!!

*strips off and runs naked around forum*    WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Woo hooo! This is fun!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> That'll get MD and Hertz in here for sure!!!
> 
> *strips off and runs naked around forum*    WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Woo hooo! This is fun!!!!




*pinches self* Hmm...nope...it is real..


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 7, 2005)

my name is MD,and i approve this thread.



md


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> my name is MD,and i approve this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> md



And its mine...all MINE MUHAHAHH!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

> Meysha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant with the deleted post. and your record being broken broken broken.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> {quote]
> 
> 
> I dunno....


I meant with the deleted post. and your record being broken broken broken.[/QUOTE]

Nothing, just continue running around 

Sorry...ive been corrupted...


----------



## ferny (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Where are those damn finger weights when you need them! Seriously need a work out.


I could come up with a programme for you. I can tailor it to last 21 days which seems about right for you. With you in mind, I don't think it'd take to long to knock one out.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Do I need to come in for a personal appointment to see you to tailor this programme???


----------



## ferny (Jun 7, 2005)

Sure, that'd be most helpful. It's much easier to get your hands in there and dirty with stuff like this. It can help me be more precise. I wouldn't want to be too far wide of the mark woud I? That could end up doing you some damage. You can pull a muscle if you don't do it right.


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> I meant with the deleted post. and your record being broken broken broken.




He just had a double post, and it was funky cuz it was the exact same post, only it was about 10 minutes apart, and there was a response in between em.  I made my broken record post, and the double post was deleted.  

*puts hands up in the air and runs screaming weeee!*  Ah, to be a hippie..


----------



## ferny (Jun 7, 2005)

*wonders about magically putting Dan's post back*
:twisted:


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> It's much easier to get your hand*s* in there and dirty with stuff like this.


:shock: I think we should just start off with one for the time being.
Mmmmm... I can't wait. You know that great feeling you get after you've just had a workout! I love that!


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 7, 2005)

if hands are going in there, im getting kind of scared.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

We're talking about putting them into the machine that works your muscles. I was whinging my fingers are so tired and needed a bit of resistance training!

Edit: Ooops I forgot this:

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer:


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> We're talking about putting them into the machine that works your muscles. I was whinging my fingers are so tired and needed a bit of resistance training!
> 
> Edit: Ooops I forgot this:
> 
> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer:



*strips off* Can I join?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmmmmmm I dunno.... What do you think Corry? Will we let him join in???

Yeah... I reckon it'll be alright! You're well on you're way to corruption now.

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm I dunno.... What do you think Corry? Will we let him join in???
> 
> Yeah... I reckon it'll be alright! You're well on you're way to corruption now.
> 
> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Yeah...his birthday is soon...he deserves some fun...

Hey...I just got an idea...it's sooooo hot (93 degrees!)...how bout...

WATER FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Ohhh we should put our white cotton t-shirts back on for that!!!

Yay!!!

**splash splash splash**!!!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yeah...his birthday is soon...he deserves some fun...
> 
> Hey...I just got an idea...it's sooooo hot (93 degrees!)...how bout...
> 
> WATER FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think ive died ive gone to teenage hevan!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Ohhh we should put our white cotton t-shirts back on for that!!!
> 
> Yay!!!
> 
> **splash splash splash**!!!



Yep hevan...no doubt about it...


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

H-e-a-v-e-n


(sorry, had to)

Ok...back to the water fight.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

HEAVEN then...hehe...

So yeh waterfight...how do we play?


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

See that bucket of water over there Arty?  Ima race ya to it, and if I get there first, you are SOOO getting the whole thing dumped on you.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> See that bucket of water over there Arty? Ima race ya to it, and if I get there first, you are SOOO getting the whole thing dumped on you.



Awww...im no good at running...I dont think I like this game.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Ha ha!! Beat you all!! with my magical running foot avatar!
Now... who should I splash first.... corry or dan? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm confused now.... who is stalking who?


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> I'm confused now.... who is stalking who?



I dont care, I just like the stalking 

Splash Corry! I hate getting wet...nooooo!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

No stalking! It's a water fight!!! Wanna join in?!!?!

Aww Dan, you just wanna see two girls have a wet t-shirt competition don't you!


----------



## Chase (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Aww Dan, you just wanna see two girls have a wet t-shirt competition don't you!




Why yes, yes I ....err I mean _HE_ does!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> No stalking! It's a water fight!!! Wanna join in?!!?!
> 
> Aww Dan, you just wanna see two girls have a wet t-shirt competition don't you!



Wouldn't mind seeing Core in a wet t-shirt contest (ducks)

Now I just need to find my pressure washer....


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> No stalking! It's a water fight!!! Wanna join in?!!?!
> 
> Aww Dan, you just wanna see two girls have a wet t-shirt competition don't you!



YES! I mean...eh....who doesnt? So I mean...fight away...ill just watch!


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Wouldn't mind seeing Core in a wet t-shirt contest (ducks)



 :blushing: 


			
				Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Now I just need to find my pressure washer....



:shock: OW!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 7, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> :blushing:
> 
> 
> :shock: OW!



No worries core, I'll leave it dialed down to "Remove T-shirts" mode...


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> No worries core, I'll leave it dialed down to "Romve T-shirts" mode...



THERES A MODE!!!???


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Scott said:
			
		

> Wouldn't mind seeing Core in a wet t-shirt contest (ducks)


What about meeee???   (just coz she had strategically placed camera straps.) (sorry corry hehee)

And I was enjoying myself so much here until scott let this one blow. *sob* And right after I just posted a photo in the mugshots too. *sob* *sob*. :-( I might just have to go take it down now. *sulks off to the corner*


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 7, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> THERES A MODE!!!???



Heh, yeah, from light spray to etch metal... quite a range in fact


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> What about meeee???   (just coz she had strategically placed camera straps.) (sorry corry hehee)
> 
> And I was enjoying myself so much here until scott let this one blow. *sob* And right after I just posted a photo in the mugshots too. *sob* *sob*. :-( I might just have to go take it down now. *sulks off to the corner*



Well...I mean....if you wear a wet t-shirt and ill see what I think...maybe you both can and we can all rate you.

(Ive gone to far havent I?)


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmmm Maybe if I could understand what you're saying... i'd be able to comment on you going too far or not. 

What I understood: You want corry and I to take photos of ourselves mid wet-tshirt competition???

I will have to see what miss corry has to say about this. But in the mean time I turn on the foam machine and start some music pumping! Now it's a real party! :cheer:


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

If Corry says yes? Get ready guys, this could be good!


----------



## ferny (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey, what about Vicky? :blushing:



> And I was enjoying myself so much here until scott let this one blow.


Hey, it's a problem. You shouldn't take the piss out of him.

edit

added an n't after should


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> If Corry says yes? Get ready guys, this could be good!




This is an IMAGINATION thread! Not a pic thread...yet...ya never know what may happen on TPF..but for now, it's an imagination thread!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Ha ha ha! I wasn't acutally suggesting we post pics corry!  Anyway my white cotton t-shirt is in the wash. ;-)



			
				ferny said:
			
		

> meysha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha!  Awww can't ya take the n't back off???


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> This is an IMAGINATION thread! Not a pic thread...yet...ya never know what may happen on TPF..but for now, it's an imagination thread!



Damnit...and I thought we were so close....common...for me...for Dan!?


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't have a white cotton T-shirt...but I do have a white cotton Tank top...will that work?  I probably shouldn't wear it though...it's kinda tight.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I don't have a white cotton T-shirt...but I do have a white cotton Tank top...will that work? I probably shouldn't wear it though...it's kinda tight.



*Looks at the sky* Thank you...thank you!

Oww its tight? ohh dear.....well shocks...youll just have to wear it anyways...we will have to make do...


----------



## ferny (Jun 7, 2005)

*runs around putting foil coats on Corry and Vicky*

Sheesh, it's dark and cold out, you'll catch your death. Or you'll put someones eye out.

Now, come inside and we'll think of a way of getting something warm inside you.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> *runs around putting foil coats on Corry and Vicky*
> 
> Sheesh, it's dark and cold out, you'll catch your death. Or you'll put someones eye out.
> 
> Now, come inside and we'll think of a way of getting something warm inside you.



Your are the man...the true man!


----------



## ferny (Jun 7, 2005)

*ruffles Dan's hair*

Oh alright, you to.



Vegetable soup is it for you? Corry went for chicken and Vicky is still making her mind up.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> *ruffles Dan's hair*
> 
> Oh alright, you to.
> 
> ...



Hmm...you seemed to completely change this thread...lost your touch?


----------



## ferny (Jun 7, 2005)

You tell me.

*slips on latex glove with a "smacking" noise*


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll go for a beef soup (does that exist?)... I've always like a bit of meat inside me.


(there is that back on track for you now dan?)


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> You tell me.
> 
> *slips on latex glove with a "smacking" noise*



Ferny old buddy old pal...whatcha gonna do with those there gloves?


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> I'll go for a beef soup (does that exist?)... I've always like a bit of meat inside me.
> 
> 
> (there is that back on track for you now dan?)



Oh....my...god....


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> I'll go for a beef soup (does that exist?)... I've always like a bit of meat inside me.
> 
> 
> (there is that back on track for you now dan?)



Yeh...and sometimes they come with this really nice cream yah know?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

It's called sauce..... special sauce.


*looks at clock... 1am! what are you still doing up! hang on ... What am I still doing up?!*


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

For me its only 12, so thats not so bad.

Yeh special sauce...just thinking what I could add without going over board...


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmm you could've made a quip about still being 'up' after all this time. hehehe. Don't worry my young un-corrupted padwan you shall learn quickly!


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Hmm you could've made a quip about still being 'up' after all this time. hehehe. Don't worry my young un-corrupted padwan you shall learn quickly!



I wouldn't say he's so un-corrupted after this thread...


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> It's called sauce..... special sauce.
> 
> 
> *looks at clock... 1am! what are you still doing up! hang on ... What am I still doing up?!*



But beds boring...what can you do in a bed?

So yeh, Im still up after all this time...im called duracell cause im like the battery, I keep going and going


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 7, 2005)

Do the words "contributing to the delinquency of a minor" mean anything to you ladies?


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Do the words "contributing to the delinquency of a minor" mean anything to you ladies?



DONT STOP THEM....all this stuff is GOLD I tell thee...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 7, 2005)

Your killing me core! :hail:


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Your killing me core! :hail:


----------



## ferny (Jun 8, 2005)

> I'll go for a beef soup (does that exist?)...


I think so. Oxtail may be given instead.



> Ferny old buddy old pal...whatcha gonna do with those there gloves?


You said I may have lost my touch, so I'm touching you right now. I'm worried as to why you had to ask. You haven't lost feeling there have you? *taps it with a toffee hammer* Can you feel that?
Hmm... the end looks a bit purple. You haven't restricted the blood going to it somehow have you? Like when kids put a piece of string around their finger?



> But beds boring...what can you do in a bed?


You can hide under the covers when your parents are looking for you. 
Or you could pretend it's a boat and the floor is the sea and full of sharks. No, I never did that...


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 8, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> I've always like a bit of meat inside me.



Man meat?


----------



## Artemis (Jun 8, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I think so. Oxtail may be given instead.
> 
> You said I may have lost my touch, so I'm touching you right now. I'm worried as to why you had to ask. You haven't lost feeling there have you? *taps it with a toffee hammer* Can you feel that?
> Hmm... the end looks a bit purple. You haven't restricted the blood going to it somehow have you? Like when kids put a piece of string around their finger?
> ...



Ferny I worry about you now...


----------



## ferny (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm worried about your purple coloured extremities. Go see a doctor.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 8, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I'm worried about your purple coloured extremities. Go see a doctor.



Im worried how you know the colour of my extremity....


----------



## ferny (Jun 8, 2005)

Because I'm touching it and I like to see what my hands are up to.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 8, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Because I'm touching it and I like to see what my hands are up to.



I do...MEYSHA save me!!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2005)

Heeheee. This is quite the "artemis put his foot in it" thread. I wanna see you dig yourself out of this one!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 8, 2005)

so...your not gonna help me?


----------



## Artemis (Jun 8, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> [font=&quot]Arty I was starting wore that a big Aussee was going to come after you and beat you up with a telephone, by looks of thinks you may have other issue, butt Im sure you can handle a little Brit.
> [/font]



I have no clue what you mean there mate...could you explain?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2005)

Me either. I'm completely lost... Was that english?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 8, 2005)

[font=&quot]Me either I must be out of if:blushing:[/font]


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 8, 2005)

jeff, drunk on the job again?


----------



## Artemis (Jun 8, 2005)

Common...please explain what you were trying to say...something about me and a telephone?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2005)

> Arty I was starting wore that a big Aussee was going to come after you and beat you up with a telephone, by looks of thinks you may have other issue, butt Im sure you can handle a little Brit.



Here is my translation of it from what I understood.

Arty, I was starting to get worried that a big Aussie was going to come after you and beat you up with a telephone (I don't understand the reference to the telephone), but by the looks of things you may have other issues. But I'm sure you can handle a little Brit. (I think the little brit is ferny and his latex glove)


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Jun 8, 2005)

Russell Crowe....he threw a telephone at a hotel conceirge after it wouldn't call through to australia.  He's been charged with assault....I wanna know why he didn't use his mobile.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 8, 2005)

and we loose the inneundo...this poor thread!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

Common guys, lets try and beat the word assosiation thread with posts!


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 9, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Man meat?



I can't believe you actually said that!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> I'll go for a beef soup (does that exist?)... I've always like a bit of meat inside me.
> 
> 
> (there is that back on track for you now dan?)



Hehe, I think I have a bit of meat in my pocket if you want more?

SORRY!


----------



## ferny (Jun 9, 2005)

It's always to hand, aye Dan?


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> It's always to hand, aye Dan?



I firmly believe its something a guy should have ready...


----------



## ferny (Jun 9, 2005)

That's using your head! :thumbsup:


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> That's using your head! :thumbsup:



A thing all men should trust and follow!


----------



## ferny (Jun 9, 2005)

I think women would tell you to follow your nose...


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I think women would tell you to follow your nose...



I do but I always end up at pizza hut...


----------



## ferny (Jun 9, 2005)

Ahh... stuffed crust...


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Ahh... stuffed crust...



Im great to know when your lost in a forest!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 9, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I do but I always end up at pizza hut...



heh, I never think of Pizza Hut in England.... American culture... resistance is futile....


----------



## Meysha (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm a domino's girl myself - Mmmm Double Crusty Crust with a layer of Cheese between the two. Mmmm....

Had to convert from Pizza Hut coz they're not in france. Pizza Hut makes the best BBQ Meatlovers with extra BBQ sauce. (see I told ya I like a bit of meat in me!) French Dominos does a wicked version called an Australian! (fitting hey!) but instead of tomato sauce on the base, they use Creme Fraiche... its sooo yummy.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 10, 2005)

Cream and a lille meet inside you? well I NEVER!


----------

